

Reasons why Netscape sucks (2000) - ArturSkowronski
http://www.belch.com/netscrap.htm

======
ArturSkowronski
Especially this is interesting:

5\. Forced MS to alter software to include IE4 code to prevent DOJ actions,
slowing down software.

The threats of the DOJ has forced Microsoft to more fully integrate its
browser into its operating system and component software, causing its software
to be inoperable without its browser code. This has not been the way Microsoft
used to make software and the result is a slower, bulkier product. I blame
this degradation in Microsoft’s quality directly on Netscape.

